# queens giving birth



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

my queen has just given birth,1 so far.her nipples are crusty and no milk is coming out?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww i hope a breeder can help you, maybe you need to bathe them, keep us posted, hopefully someone will read this post who knows about breeding and can help,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have sent PM,s to some of the breeders, so hopefully someone will give you some good advise,xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

i think some queens wont start feeding (have milk) untill the birth process is complete the kitten should be ok aslong as its kept warm.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

DKDREAM said:


> i think some queens wont start feeding (have milk) untill the birth process is complete the kitten should be ok aslong as its kept warm.


thank you for your advise, i wasnt to sure, xx


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> thank you for your advise, i wasnt to sure, xx


thanks for that


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

carnt wait to see how many more she has.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rich07 said:


> carnt wait to see how many more she has.


just make sure they are kept warm, keep us posted,


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Rich,

I agree with Dkdream & as long as the kitten is kept warm then, I again agree you should be fine. I think collie's suggestion of bathing them is good too, but maybe not until she has finished birthing bless her.

Do her nipples look full? If they do that is a good sign if not don't panic as Dkdream suggests the milk may not fully come in until she has finished giving birth.

Just to be on the safe side do you have any kitten milk replacer in? Pets @ home do lactol which you can use but ideally incase they need you to hand feed for a couple of days then it might be wise (if you haven't already) get in some kitten colostrum as this would be better.
Hope this helps & please keep us posted.

Thank you collie for the PM


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

Abooksigun said:


> Hi Rich,
> 
> I agree with Dkdream & as long as the kitten is kept warm then, I again agree you should be fine. I think collie's suggestion of bathing them is good too, but maybe not until she has finished birthing bless her.
> 
> ...


ye we have some replacer,ye kitten is keeping warm and she is cleaning so ok so far.ye couple seem full others look flat.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

second just arrived


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

No need to worry yet, once all the kittens are born you will probably find that they all settle down and latch onto nipples. The best way to be sure they're getting milk is to weight them now, and then again every 24 hours. Average gain is 10-15 g per day. If they're restless or crying etc then chances are they're not getting sufficient and you may need to help out.

Most queens manage perfectly well on their own so fingers crossed!


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

3rd just popped out,made me jump as she did a fart.lol and not the best smell.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

think something has got stuck in her after the kitten


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

you need to make sure she delivers all the placentas after each kitten!


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

gemmaleigh66 said:


> you need to make sure she delivers all the placentas after each kitten!


shes hasn delivered the last placenta and am sure their are more inside her


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Hi how is it all going? were there anymore?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Hi how is it all going? were there anymore?


4 so far think still one to go tho,they are crying now,they are hungry,they are ragdolls aswell.


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Awww so sweet dont forget the piccies once there all settled goodluck with it all. Did the placenta of no 3 come out in the end?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Awww so sweet dont forget the piccies once there all settled goodluck with it all. Did the placenta of no 3 come out in the end?


i didnt c it or the 4th.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

her exit looks clear now tho so she must of cleaned it away


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

shes still not producing milk and kittens are starting to cry.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

how are things now?


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

I hope someone comes along soon with experience of this, have you tried squeezing them to see if any milk is coming out?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

purrlover said:


> how are things now?


still not feeding,and i reckon one still to come.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

im sure someone will be along soon who can help you more , good luck


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope things turn out well for your girl and her kittens. how is the mother behaving does she seem distressed at all.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

5th shes really tierd,she didnt realise the 5th popped out


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Aww poor thing , do you think there are anymore?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

charliegirl1983 said:


> Aww poor thing , do you think there are anymore?


maybe one more not to sure now.


----------



## saskia (Jun 5, 2009)

My cat Lily had 5 kittens on monday afternoon and she only had 2 nipples under her front legs that the babies could latch onto. The others were too flat and there was no teat for them to grasp. I was worried as they were all crying and fighting for these 2 nipples. i kept taking the baby who was sucking off and quickly latch it onto a flat nipple, i repeated this on and off for a few hours whilst giving them all a chance to feed(only colustrum) and by 10pm that eve i had a third nipple on the go!! i feel asleep on the floor next to them so i cud keep giving them all a turn on feeding and by 3am in the morn the kittens themselves had got 6 nipples on the go and finally quietened down!!
I was extremely worried but the kittens worked it out for themselves, just had to give them a bit of time.

I hope everything settles down for you.
Good luck
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh bless her!!! im sure once they all start to feed it will be fine none of my latched on untill mum had finished!! xx


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

is everything going ok?


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Get her to your vet in the morning if you are still having feeding problems, he will give her something to help bring her milk in.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

purrlover said:


> is everything going ok?


ye doing ok she has settled down but wont let me leave the room,still feels like one still in there.couple are feeding at the moment and have moved the bully to next nipple to get that flowing as saskia mentioned.thanks for everyones help will get pictures up in a few days.


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

hope things have improved overnight , sorry i havent been much help.. glad others have pointed you in the right direction  keep us all posted, what are the colours/ breed of the kittens?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

purrlover said:


> hope things have improved overnight , sorry i havent been much help.. glad others have pointed you in the right direction  keep us all posted, what are the colours/ breed of the kittens?


hi things have ok overnight they are all feeding,just got to keep my eye on one tho.they are ragdolls will not no there points intill afew weeks.dad is a blue point and mum is a seal.


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations I am please it all has gone well over night, how many did she have in the end I think when I went you were on 5, were there anymore? 

Good Luck with it all and well done mummy cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rich07 said:


> hi things have ok overnight they are all feeding,just got to keep my eye on one tho.they are ragdolls will not no there points intill afew weeks.dad is a blue point and mum is a seal.


aww ragdolls a lovely breed, glad things went ok, would love to see pictures when things have settled down, and you have time,


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> aww ragdolls a lovely breed, glad things went ok, would love to see pictures when things have settled down, and you have time,


here is a quick pic


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

awwww they are lovely , well done mummy cat ... are things still ok?


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

purrlover said:


> awwww they are lovely , well done mummy cat ... are things still ok?


ye just got to keep my eye on 2because there weights are lower than the rest.


----------



## charliegirl1983 (May 2, 2009)

aww so cute they look beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww how very very cute, mum is a stunner, i bet your proud of her, xxxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw very cute. 

I see you have heated pad there, just be careful if doesn't get too warm for mum. 

Misty didn't like hers but it was great for when she left the kittens to eat or for a little break. Just keep putting them next to each other and keep them warm.


----------



## rich07 (Jan 14, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Aw very cute.
> 
> I see you have heated pad there, just be careful if doesn't get too warm for mum.
> 
> Misty didn't like hers but it was great for when she left the kittens to eat or for a little break. Just keep putting them next to each other and keep them warm.


heat mat was only there during birth to keep the kittens warm.
kittens are doing well at the moment,points are looking blue so took after there dad.


----------

